# Questions for Brent Ross of DC Cemetery?



## HauntCast (Jul 25, 2008)

I have an interview with master haunter Brent Ross of DC Cemetery this week, do you have any questions that you want asked?


----------



## Devils Chariot (May 23, 2007)

How much money do you think you've spent on your haunt over the layer 17-18 years?

or/and

What is just the operating and storage expenses for a haunt this huge?

It's a whole lotta awesome!!!


----------



## The_Caretaker (Mar 6, 2007)

Do you get the same feeling of satisfaction now as you did when you first started?


----------



## scream1973 (Dec 23, 2007)

For someone starting out in the area of pnuematics what props would you suggest for the biggest "bang for the buck"


----------



## kprimm (Mar 14, 2009)

What prop controllers do you use and what would you recommend to those starting out for ease of learning?


----------



## DarkShadows (Feb 6, 2006)

How do you get the ideas for the different mechanisms?


----------



## Mr_Chicken (Nov 26, 2008)

I noticed a number of people working when I visited the DC Cemetery 2 years ago. How many people help with the haunt, and in what ways do they contribute?

Have you ever had any problems with the neighborhood (theft, angry neighbors, etc.)?

How much time do you put into the preparation each year?


----------



## HauntCast (Jul 25, 2008)

Great questions. I'll work them all in. If anyone has another, post it quick. I talk to him tonight.


----------



## Revenant (Mar 17, 2007)

Are there any other haunters -- pro or home -- that are your personal "idols" or inspirations?


----------

